# Your Top Speed:



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok people, so whats the top speed of your Skyline(on the track ofcourse)?

If you want to drop what model your car is and any mods that would be great.

Lets see what the average top end of our motors are.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

180's a great start!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

We hit 234 mph and ran out of test track.



Mick


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Blimey! Should I add some more options for future!?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

TheD said:


> Blimey! Should I add some more options for future!?



:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

A couple in the 180 bracket and we've only just begun! Hehehe.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> We hit 234 mph and ran out of test track. Mick


Was that in the Lemon??

You better get it over here mate, thats enough to easily get the NZ land speed record, well done.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Is this top end going by the car's speedo?? If it is, I've done the clock 200mph, which I know is not right. That was last year. It would be better to be more accurate, like on a Road Angel, speed reading via GPS??


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Will tell you after the 22nd of this month, going to Snetterton for the first time. It has the longest straight of any UK track :bowdown1:







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, can't wait to here!
Speedo readings will do fine :thumbsup:

If we can get more accurate then thats even better!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

TheD said:


> Cool, can't wait to here!
> Speedo readings will do fine :thumbsup:
> 
> If we can get more accurate then thats even better!


161 mph recorded at TOTB this year in a kilometer from a standing start. My speedo is in Kms so a GPS (tom-tom) or something like that will have to do






Smokey


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I can't hit the 200mph mark, I'm gear-limited


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> I can't hit the 200mph mark, I'm gear-limited


Ooooo noooo! Perhaps it's time for a new shopping list


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

201MPH IN 7/8 MILE AT FIGHTINGTORQUE EVENT 2008 FULLY STREET LEGAL GTR32


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Car (GTR32) hit 161 GPS verified in the wet at Bruntingthorpe with previous owner running .85 bar boost on standard turbos in an article for Jap Tuning mag. 

Now has N1's running up to 1.4 bar.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I can't hit the 200mph mark, I'm gear-limited


Sure your not rpm limited???


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I was logged at Bruntingthorpe for Jtuner at 168mph on the old GTSS turbos but that was a a few years back, also did 145mph on the high speed bowl at Millbrook when I was there with John and his ProjectGTST in it's original guise. I thought that was fast but have since been told it was in fact slow lol!. 
Most I've seen on the 2835s is 210mph on the clock and decided that was enough: At 3:30 am on a certain new three lane, totally deserted 27mile toll road. Although that recollection may have been nothing more than a vivid dream officer.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I had to abort the run as a black hole was developing.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

172mph on the clock with a R1 on hot pursuit,ran out of track


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

um off the clock (180mph) but it was 8500rpm in 5th on 17inch alloys with 40mm tires. Ideas? guessing around 190- 200mph?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

off the clock (180) in 18's 35mm profile tyres, rev limit of 8500. Dont know where the revs were though. (was before i actually bought the car on n1's, now on GT-SS's) will have my own top speed run when i can.


my personal to speed:
145 in my polo 1.3


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

managed 180 and ran out of nerve!was still pulling and begging for more!basic and main mods are.....
HKS step3 2.8 stroker kit
HKS 272 cams(inlet and exhaust)
720cc injectors
HKS fuel rail
twin in tank HKS pumps
HKS 2540 turbos(1.5 barr high boost)
full HKS hard pipe kit
trust intercooler
apexi brain
Trust sump extention
19 row oil cooler
HKS copper mix twin plate clutch
OS GIKEN gear set
HKS raceing down pipes
TRUST extreme 2 from decat back
and the most important bit!!
AP RACEING 6pot front breaks(358mm discks)ferrodo 2500 pads all round.
and much more.built by MIDDLEHURST mapped by ABBEY and serviced by RB MOTORSPORT and ME.power is mild compaired to many on this site!!(600.5bhp and 496 torques!lol)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive not gone above 88mph since a nasty time travelling incident

mook


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

180 kmh :nervous:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Will tell you after the 22nd of this month, going to Snetterton for the first time. It has the longest straight of any UK track


Its best data log your lap time because its hard to look down at the speedo  I would guess I was close to 150mph on the back straight


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> ive not gone above 88mph since a nasty time travelling incident
> 
> mook


lol, Doc :chuckle:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

professor matt said:


> 172mph on the clock with a R1 on hot pursuit,ran out of track



that the track between the house and the shop?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

185 then i bricked it as i started to run out of tarmac


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Just touched 180 !!!!!! The car was still pulling !!!!! 
Was running outo road.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

markM3 said:


> Car (GTR32) hit 161 GPS verified in the wet at Bruntingthorpe with previous owner running .85 bar boost on standard turbos in an article for Jap Tuning mag.
> 
> Now has N1's running up to 1.4 bar.


I don`t want to put a downer on it (if you have Pulse D`s car) but it was 150.9mph.

I did 159mph in the rain at Bruntingthorpe on R34 turbo`s (in the rain) before having to slow down.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

paul cawson said:


> Its best data log your lap time because its hard to look down at the speedo  I would guess I was close to 150mph on the back straight



My speedo is in Kilometers, I like it like that so I have no bloody idea how fast I am going, the transponders at Time Attack will give me a 100% reading


Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

m6beg said:


> We hit 234 mph and ran out of test track.
> 
> 
> 
> Mick


When and where?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

So far we seem to have a lot in the 180 bracket :bowdown1: Would be really interesting to look into the mods and cross compare in that bracket. Also look at issues and experience people have had.

Do we have any other members of the 200mph club? There must be some - There are two Grey GTR's on the Skyline Story video... Where are they now?

Keep it going if you haven't polled, poll!...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> ive not gone above 88mph since a nasty time travelling incident
> 
> mook


One point twenty-one Gigawatts!


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Great Scott!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

hodgie said:


> When and where?


im guessing millbrook and the 1 mile test area in the white. 

I want to go there to use the bowl to try this


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Got to have the tyres for that - wouldn't to Richard Hammond all over the track...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Listerofsmeg said:


> im guessing millbrook and the 1 mile test area in the white.
> 
> I want to go there to use the bowl to try this


But is the Duke car geared for that or is he on about the Lemon?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

no idea, would have to ask him!! its only my guess anyway!


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

I made a Dutch calculating fault :shy:, moderators please move my vote to 180mph :thumbsup:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hodgie,

Yep, old Pulse D car.

It must have been the subsequent owner to PulseD who told me 161. Apologies.

I've managed a little under 7K revs which translates to about 150.

Cheers


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

So it looks like we are still waiting for proof of the 236mph


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

mate do you actualy have a hayabusa with a turbo?
i have a gsxr 750w with power comand unit n shes tryed to kill me many times. 
seriously do u have 1?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

What tyres are people using for the very high speeds ?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

round black ones :nervous: iv got bridgestones. re 01's


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

SklyaFett said:


> round black ones :nervous: iv got bridgestones. re 01's


That looks like a 168 mph rated tyre being used at 200mph. How safe is it to run tyres above they're rated speed like that ? :nervous:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

not sure:chairshot was only a quick blast though then back down to normal speed. only done it once just to see how fast it would go


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

i have bridgstones n theyr excilent grip but iv yetto realy push my gtr to the max.
im waiting for a 360 madina to race to realy open her up


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

you want to find something more challenging to race than a 360 modena mate, wait for a challenge stradale! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

wot is a challenge stradale?
n ive raced and beaten a new 08 mazzaraty and an aston martin vanquish .
im looking for a £100,000 car to ablitorate with my £7,800 gtr . 
i have 461BHP. wot would be a good £100.000 car to find as a challenge?


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

kenny wingate said:


> i have bridgstones n theyr excilent grip but iv yetto realy push my gtr to the max.
> im waiting for a 360 madina to race to realy open her up


thats bridgestone potenza g3 tires.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

kenny wingate said:


> wot is a challenge stradale?
> n ive raced and beaten a new 08 mazzaraty and an aston martin vanquish .
> im looking for a £100,000 car to ablitorate with my £7,800 gtr .
> i have 461BHP. wot would be a good £100.000 car to find as a challenge?


haha well you say you have beaten a vanquish and they are about £165000 last time i looked! so your challenge is done!

a challenge stradale is the race version of the 360, a drivers version of the footballers 360.


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

G40tee said:


> haha well you say you have beaten a vanquish and they are about £165000 last time i looked! so your challenge is done!
> 
> a challenge stradale is the race version of the 360, a drivers version of the footballers 360.



nice:thumbsup: i hadnt realised how much it was worth. 
im happy now.
il have to start looking at the 200,000 market.lol.
that man must have felt rotten uke::bawling:. it was no easy race but he didnt have the power, once we hit 3rd gear i was away. he tryed to come bak at me when id slowed but i just showed him up again.
thanks for telling me the price. thats made my day :clap::blahblah:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

kenny wingate said:


> nice:thumbsup: i hadnt realised how much it was worth.
> im happy now.
> il have to start looking at the 200,000 market.lol.
> that man must have felt rotten uke::bawling:. it was no easy race but he didnt have the power, once we hit 3rd gear i was away. he tryed to come bak at me when id slowed but i just showed him up again.
> thanks for telling me the price. thats made my day :clap::blahblah:


Good shit:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Mick


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

So where did you do 236mph Mick?


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

hodgie said:


> So where did you do 236mph Mick?



236? are you on about me n the aston?
if so it was all acceloration. we got to 145 n ran out v empty road.
i know that with an open piece v road his top end wouldv oblitorated mine 
but il tell u wot u wont find a man on the road with a 236mph aston thatl actualy do that.
if their are ,where ? 
:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

No, im not on about you.
Mick (m6beg) has stated that he`s done 236mph and i hadn`t heard anything about this before so was curious as to when and where it was done. But he doesn`t seem to want to answer.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Nah he means Mick matey in his one.his GTR is 'slightly' more powerful than your one I'm afraid.


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

hodgie said:


> No, im not on about you.
> Mick (m6beg) has stated that he`s done 236mph and i hadn`t heard anything about this before so was curious as to when and where it was done.



ok mate cool cool.
236 though. im interested now.
v been looking at how to delimit the engine topend.
most skylines have the power to do 200+ its just getting their.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hodgie said:


> No, im not on about you.
> Mick (m6beg) has stated that he`s done 236mph and i hadn`t heard anything about this before so was curious as to when and where it was done.


It was a test on a test track :thumbsup:. We were meaning to hit 250 but it never happened. The Aero on the car just slowed it up in the end. We reached 8750 rpm with the ratios. The car was geared for 270+ but was fighting a loosing battle. IE slowing its self down. 
Also i have hit 227 in the car before on GPS the day before.

It was a good and scary test. Very Scary.

Mick


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kenny wingate said:


> most skylines have the power to do 200+ its just getting their.


Where did you get that info?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Cheers Mick:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Where did you get that info?


Jesus i whish that was true.


Mick


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

197 mph according to speedo 

R32 GTR 
hks 2530's 
apexi power fc
800cc os giken injectors
greddy forged pistons
trust/greddy airnex induction kit
profec spec b boost controler
hks actuators
standard cams
standard radiator
standard intercooler
standard afm's
excedy twin plate clutch with light weight flywheel
1.4 bar boost
lots of other little bits and know i could nudge more but the standard brakes always scared me lol .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mambastu said:


> What tyres are people using for the very high speeds ?


toyo proxes t1r's with 300 kph rating


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

kenny wingate said:


> ok mate cool cool.
> 236 though. im interested now.
> v been looking at how to delimit the engine topend.
> most skylines have the power to do 200+ its just getting their.


Very deep pockets for big powahs and aerodynamic work will get you there


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

360 Modenas are slow. well, except this one: 




There are too many limits to the R32 and serious top speed - bad aerodynamics, gearing, things get real slow in terms of acceleration at least for me and 600bhp about say, 160mph.

When I first got into this game, I wanted a 200mph car, but now find it rather pointless because that's hard to achieve even on a superhighway. Hitting 180 briefly is one thing, but squeezing out another 20 requires lots of road. Exotics are more well-suited to such antics; I'd need to fall in love with something other than the R32 in order to seriously play that game. Either that, or build a 1200bhp engine!

fwiw, I see a difference between "practical" top speed and "absolute" top speed. This comes into play with drag-limited cars or vehicles. There's a point where the vehicle hits a wall, and might slowly pull a few more mph, given a few more miles of road  For example, I consider my bike to be a 135mph machine. It's a rocket to 120, picks up the next 15 reasonably well, but then the climb to redlining 6th gear (142mph) is so slow as to be impractical. Such is the nature of a non-aerodynamic, torque-rich but horsepower-poor machine.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> 197 mph according to speedo


Yeah Ive seen a few cars with incredibly inacurate speedo's.

What RPM was it doing at 197mph ?

Heres 10,000 RPM with standard 5th gear and 3.54 final drive
OS Type A ratio's except 5th
Gear Mph per 1000 RPM Mph @10000 RPM Mph @10000 RPM
--------------------------------------------------------
1 7.82 78 78
2 12.35 124 124
3 17.02 170 170
4 19.12 191 191
5 27.90 279 279

Mph RPM (in Gears)
-------------------------------------------------
1 2 3 4 5 
-------------------------------------------------
5 639 405 294 261 179
10 1279 810 588 523 358
15 1918 1214 881 784 538
20 2558 1619 1175 1046 717
25 3197 2024 1469 1307 896
30 3836 2429 1763 1569 1075
35 4476 2834 2057 1830 1255
40 5115 3238 2350 2092 1434
45 5755 3643 2644 2353 1613
50 6394 4048 2938 2615 1792
55 7033 4453 3232 2876 1971
60 7673 4858 3526 3138 2151
65 8312 5262 3819 3399 2330
70 8952 5667 4113 3661 2509
75 9591 6072 4407 3922 2688
80 6477 4701 4183 2868
85 6882 4995 4445 3047
90 7286 5288 4706 3226
95 7691 5582 4968 3405
100 8096 5876 5229 3584
105 8501 6170 5491 3764
110 8906 6463 5752 3943
115 9310 6757 6014 4122
120 9715 7051 6275 4301
125 7345  6537 4481
130 7639 6798 4660
135 7932 7060 4839
140 8226 7321 5018
145 8520 7583 5198
150 8814 7844 5377
155 9108 8106 5556
160 9401 8367 5735
165 9695 8628 5914
170 9989 8890 6094
175 9151 6273
180 9413 6452
185 9674 6631
190 9936 6811
195 6990
200 7169
205 7348
210 7527
215 7707
220 7886
225 8065
230 8244
235 8424
240 8603
245 8782
250 8961
255 9140
260 9320
265 9499
270 9678
275 9857

Gear Change RPM drop (change @10000) RPM drop (change @10000)
-------------------------------------------------------------
1 -> 2 -3669 (to 6331) -3669 (to 6331)
2 -> 3 -2742 (to 7258) -2742 (to 7258)
3 -> 4 -1100 (to 8900) -1100 (to 8900)
4 -> 5 -3145 (to 6855) -3145 (to 6855)


9000 MAX and standard R32 Diff

Gear Mph per 1000 RPM Mph @9000 RPM Mph @9000 RPM
--------------------------------------------------------
1 6.74 61 61
2 10.64 96 96
3 14.66 132 132
4 16.47 148 148
5 24.03 216 216

Mph RPM (in Gears)
-------------------------------------------------
1 2 3 4 5 
-------------------------------------------------
5 742 470 341 304 208
10 1485 940 682 607 416
15 2227 1410 1023 911 624
20 2969 1880 1364 1214 832
25 3712 2350 1706 1518 1040
30 4454 2820 2047 1821 1248
35 5197 3290 2388 2125 1457
40 5939 3760 2729 2429 1665
45 6681 4230 3070 2732 1873
50 7424 4700 3411 3036 2081
55 8166 5170 3752 3339 2289
60 8908 5640 4093 3643 2497
65 6110 4434 3946 2705
70 6580 4775 4250 2913
75 7050 5117 4554 3121
80 7520 5458 4857 3329
85 7990 5799 5161 3537
90 8460 6140 5464 3745
95 8930 6481 5768 3954
100 6822 6071 4162
105 7163 6375 4370
110 7504 6679 4578
115 7845 6982 4786
120  8186 7286 4994
125 8528 7589 5202
130 8869 7893 5410
135 8196 5618
140 8500 5826
145 8804 6034
150 6242
155 6451
160 6659
165 6867
170 7075
175 7283
180 7491
185 7699
190 7907
195 8115
200 8323
205 8531
210 8739
215 8948

Gear Change RPM drop (change @9000) RPM drop (change @9000)
-------------------------------------------------------------
1 -> 2 -3302 (to 5698) -3302 (to 5698)
2 -> 3 -2468 (to 6532) -2468 (to 6532)
3 -> 4 -990 (to 8010) -990 (to 8010)
4 -> 5 -2831 (to 6169) -2831 (to 6169)


8000 limit 4.11 diff 255/40/17 's standerd 5th gear

Gear Mph per 1000 RPM Mph @8000 RPM Mph @8000 RPM
--------------------------------------------------------
1 6.74 54 54
2 10.64 85 85
3 14.66 117 117
4 16.47 132 132
5 24.03 192 192

Mph RPM (in Gears)
-------------------------------------------------
1 2 3 4 5 
-------------------------------------------------
5 742 470 341 304 208
10 1485 940 682 607 416
15 2227 1410 1023 911 624
20 2969 1880 1364 1214 832
25 3712 2350 1706 1518 1040
30 4454 2820 2047 1821 1248
35 5197 3290 2388 2125 1457
40 5939 3760 2729 2429 1665
45 6681 4230 3070 2732 1873
50 7424 4700 3411 3036 2081
55 5170 3752 3339 2289
60 5640 4093 3643 2497
65 6110 4434 3946 2705
70 6580 4775 4250 2913
75 7050 5117 4554 3121
80 7520 5458 4857 3329
85 7990 5799 5161 3537
90 6140 5464 3745
95 6481 5768 3954
100 6822 6071 4162
105 7163 6375 4370
110 7504 6679 4578
115 7845 6982 4786
120 7286 4994
125 7589 5202
130 7893 5410
135 5618
140 5826
145 6034
150 6242
155 6451
160 6659
165 6867
170  7075
175 7283
180 7491
185 7699
190 7907

Gear Change RPM drop (change @8000) RPM drop (change @8000)
-------------------------------------------------------------
1 -> 2 -2935 (to 5065) -2935 (to 5065)
2 -> 3 -2194 (to 5806) -2194 (to 5806)
3 -> 4 -880 (to 7120) -880 (to 7120)
4 -> 5 -2516 (to 5484) -2516 (to 5484)


PS I would just like to add, if anyone blows up there engine while doing this I take no responsibility and will not partake in any diagnostic threads to resolve why it blew up


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Your list for the 10,000 RPM drive is 'very similar' to 6th Gear on a UK OSG 88/II with R34 rear diff.

(Just noticed your edit)


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

The 34 diff is hell tall compared to the 2 or 3, perfect for the land speed record.
I used .754 x diff ratio in each instance.
255/40/17's or = diameter.
Factory tacho's are about as reliable as the factory oil pressure sender unit.
If you could pull 10,000 in 5th with the 2 or 3 final ratio on those tires you could do 240 or so MPH

Gear Mph per 1000 RPM Mph @10000 RPM Mph @10000 RPM
--------------------------------------------------------
1 6.74 67 67
2 10.64 106 106
3 14.66 147 147
4 16.47 165 165
5 24.03 240 240


Whats that yellow car run ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Not sure what Mick runs with TBH.

I have the OS88/II (0.784 = 6th) with std R33 diff at 4.111, 285/30/19 tyres and GPS calibrated dash and limit was at 8500rpm - which I calculate to be 201.9mph?
Dash indicated 199mph.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

325k so yep 202mph at 8500 
do you know all tha ratio's of the seqential box ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

This is an awesome free ap

GearCalc

I used to use a calculator / I used to have the formula on my sig.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GT-R Glenn said:


> 325k so yep 202mph at 8500
> do you know all tha ratio's of the seqential box ?













I use a spreadsheet developed by Hugh on here.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what are your EGTs when you hit your top speed? By 170mph I'm at 900 degrees, which is my conservative limit. I either have to advance timing at 7500-8500 RPM, or just screw it all and ignore the EGT gauge - I've done that once, but how many more times can I do that??


----------



## slo32 (Apr 18, 2008)

150mph in 2nd gear
lol 2 spd powerglide


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

According to driftbox, 336 Kmh in my best friends Supra.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Mick, I did offer advice to you about the 250 attempt, been there, tried that, didn't work. Puts what the Veyron _does _do in perspective. The GTR Cd/aeroD does not help and the problem is trying to gear/accelerate at that level which happens only s-l-o-w-l-y and the end of the tarmac comes *rapidly*

There are some VERY long stretches of straight-ish roads on the continent.

If the car is low enough and you minimise the air going underneath, plus watch the temperatures you can actually floor it for a considerable distance. 

Officially I have only gone through the speed trap at TOTB at 183mph (with wing on back and M/T drag tyres at 20psi (doh!)).

Unofficially, outside this country, the speedo needle had gone completely round the clock and out the other side for a second lap. Based on revs, I'd say something well over 200 but nowhere near 250 and probably not as fast as you got. The car was stable at that speed but everything is clearly on the edge, whilst you can 'feel' the car still pulling the acceleration is painfully slow, the wind is trying to suck the side windows out, the fuel gauge is falling faster than the stock market and even the slightest of road undulations makes the steering go light.

Not an environment you would want to dwell in overly long. :nervous: And demands a high degree of concentration.

Testament though that the car can do that sort of thing with the aid of one or two simple mods. 

DaveG


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Off the (340 km/h) clock in Hippo GTR's R34 (Thanks to Gio!), back in 2002 on a certain road known for top speed runs in Tokyo - Caught it on video... all 7 cameras  Screen dump of the Speedo's still my Avtar.
Scary passing trucks doing some 150mph over their speed... Got to a corner I'd never noticed before (Usually feels almost straight at sane speeds) and remember feeling a little scared... Slowed down. It could have gone quicker, but I didn't want to - Wasn't my car for starters!  
Off the Speedo was job done as far as making the video was concerned.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Officially I have only gone through the speed trap at TOTB at 183mph (with wing on back and M/T drag tyres at 20psi (doh!)).
> 
> DaveG


I did 202.8 mph in the mile Dave with the MT's on and 17psi in them.


Mick:smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I dont think top speed means much, should be over a ceretain distance.

Like 200mph in the space of Brunters or at TOTB is good (well, amazing at TOTB now theyve knocked it down to 1km, lol). 
200mph on the Autobahn is no big deal.

Hence why in America the standing mile competitions are popular, as acceleration to big speed is impressive, a car just getting there in the end (ie most supercars top speeds) isnt.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SteveN said:


> I dont think top speed means much, should be over a ceretain distance.
> 
> Like 200mph in the space of Brunters or at TOTB is good (well, amazing at TOTB now theyve knocked it down to 1km, lol).
> 200mph on the Autobahn is no big deal.
> ...


Well said :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

m6beg said:


> I did 202.8 mph in the mile Dave with the MT's on and 17psi in them.
> 
> 
> Mick:smokin:


That's because we have the same brain out attitude! :runaway:

Although you are still an apprentice because you remembered to take the rear wing off! :thumbsup:

DaveG


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ATCO said:


> That's because we have the same brain out attitude! :runaway:
> 
> Although you are still an apprentice because you remembered to take the rear wing off! :thumbsup:
> 
> DaveG


Thats not Mick's fault TBH, it was me that forgot to put it back on. Hence why Mick wont let me touch the spanners anymore 




Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

unnessasary display of speed was what the judge said to me just before he told me he was revoking my licence for 6 months.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

185 mph according to the speedo been converted from kmh but done properly

Downpipes
decat
cat back system
hks pod filters 
mines ecu(mapped for cat back system only)
unknown bhp


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I have seen just over 300kph,is it possible to do genuine 200 mph on a standard 5speed.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

asiasi said:


> I have seen just over 300kph,is it possible to do genuine 200 mph on a standard 5speed.


No.

Mick


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

m6beg said:


> No.
> 
> Mick


Technically Yes, would need a rev limit of about 150,000 !!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

asiasi said:


> I have seen just over 300kph,is it possible to do genuine 200 mph on a standard 5speed.


320 kph is 200mph not 300kph.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Moff said:


> Technically Yes, would need a rev limit of about 150,000 !!


Ok yes then 


Mick


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

hodgie said:


> 320 kph is 200mph not 300kph.


Yes i know 300 kph is not 200 mph,i never said it was. I was just enquiring about 5 speed capable of acheiving 200mph.
I got the answer thanks Mick:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry, it was the way i read it. Top speed on 33 box with standard rev limit is 189mph if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Its 174 or 176 mph.

It has been well tested on the way to Plymouth on my private road.


Mick


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Its 174 or 176 mph.
> 
> It has been well tested on the way to Plymouth on my private road.
> 
> ...


LOL. Ok thanks for the info guys.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Its 174 or 176 mph.
> 
> It has been well tested on the way to Plymouth on my private road.
> 
> ...


I`ll take your word for it. LOL


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Sorry, it was the way i read it. Top speed on 33 box with standard rev limit is 189mph if my memory serves me correctly.


With that in mind, what IS the standard rev limit??
Mine was already modified when I bought it and now has forged internals with a much higher limit than before.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

8250 was standard limit i think?

what is your limit then? engine doesnt have to be forged to run high rpm just amazingly well balanced!

wheel size and tyre profiles could affect top speed a few mph either way as well, is that 174-176mph true speed? gps verified? rather than the overestimated speedo rating?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

G40tee said:


> 8250 was standard limit i think?
> 
> what is your limit then? engine doesnt have to be forged to run high rpm just amazingly well balanced!
> 
> wheel size and tyre profiles could affect top speed a few mph either way as well, is that 174-176mph true speed? gps verified? rather than the overestimated speedo rating?



The 174-176 was from my snooper on the private runway of course.

I did it every day for 3 months seeing if i could beat it.

The joys of going to work lol

Mick


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha its a hard life!

im lucky if i hit 30 on the bus! lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

G40tee said:


> haha its a hard life!
> 
> im lucky if i hit 30 on the bus! lol


You can't beat the Sky Bus dude:thumbsup:



Mick


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

G40tee said:


> 8250 was standard limit i think?


8000 rpm according to the standard ECU coding. The rev counter lies a bit.

245/45 x 17's would give 198mph theoretical top speed and with the rev limit raised to 8050rpm it would give 200mph 

265/35 x 18's would give 195mph at 8000rpm and with the rev limit raised to 8200rpm would give 200mph

All assuming standard gear ratios and final drives and the power to actually overcome the drag.

Talking of drag the new GT-R book has the Cd figures for the R32 and R33...the old whales actually not much better is it  opcorn:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

so 8250 on the rev counter then.lol as i think thats what most people use when driving.
:nervous::nervous:
:lamer: haha

same as speedo then, its better to over compensate than under, thats when it gets expensive very quickly! lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mambastu said:


> 245/45 x 17's would give 198mph theoretical top speed and with the rev limit raised to 8050rpm it would give 200mph
> 
> 265/35 x 18's would give 195mph at 8000rpm and with the rev limit raised to 8200rpm would give 200mph
> 
> :


a question to this as this is some thing i dont know , is the R32 GTR gearing the same as the R33 GTR gearing ? and if it is then by your workings out with the 245/45/17 then would realy be saying that when ive seen my speedo based on using the gearbox delimiter/converter at 197 mph at around that rpm you quoted with my R32 GTR , then is actualy doing quite close to that actual speed ? 

as it seems to be written the the R32 GTR will do around 180mph on standard wheels but i cant prove the 197mph by my speedo by what people say


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

jaycabs said:


> a question to this as this is some thing i dont know , is the R32 GTR gearing the same as the R33 GTR gearing ? and if it is then by your workings out with the 245/45/17 then would realy be saying that when ive seen my speedo based on using the gearbox delimiter/converter at 197 mph at around that rpm you quoted with my R32 GTR , then is actualy doing quite close to that actual speed ?
> 
> as it seems to be written the the R32 GTR will do around 180mph on standard wheels but i cant prove the 197mph by my speedo by what people say


The R32 and R33 gearbox and final drive ratios are the same, the only thing that changes is that the R32 runs a smaller rolling radius tyre/wheel in _standard_ form (225/50 x 16) so theoretical top speed is 192mph at 8000rpm. You'd need the rev limit raised to 8350rpm to hit 200mph on the standard wheel/tyre combo.

What tyre size have you got on yours ? I'll work out your theoretical top speed for you.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mambastu said:


> The R32 and R33 gearbox and final drive ratios are the same, the only thing that changes is that the R32 runs a smaller rolling radius tyre/wheel in _standard_ form (225/50 x 16) so theoretical top speed is 192mph at 8000rpm. You'd need the rev limit raised to 8350rpm to hit 200mph on the standard wheel/tyre combo.
> 
> What tyre size have you got on yours ? I'll work out your theoretical top speed for you.


from memory ( car in storage ) it was 245 45 17 i think like you quoted above

but i will be changing to 265 35 18 later


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

It sounds like you're running a standard R33 tyre/wheel rolling radius so the figures I quoted earlier would apply. 

You do have other factors to consider like tyre wear which would affect rolling radius slightly i.e worn tyres would have a smaller rolling radius and therefore reduce potential speed per revs slightly but if you were hitting the rev limiter in 5th then it should be approximately 198mph so your speedo would be surprisingly accurate. 

I'm amazed the speeds that people are getting out of Skylines, its not the most aerodynamic car in the world.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mambastu said:


> It sounds like you're running a standard R33 tyre/wheel rolling radius so the figures I quoted earlier would apply.
> 
> You do have other factors to consider like tyre wear which would affect rolling radius slightly i.e worn tyres would have a smaller rolling radius and therefore reduce potential speed per revs slightly but if you were hitting the rev limiter in 5th then it should be approximately 198mph so your speedo would be surprisingly accurate.
> 
> I'm amazed the speeds that people are getting out of Skylines, its not the most aerodynamic car in the world.


i know , at those speeds you can tell its a bit of a brick in the wind as the amount of wind noise is suprisingly loud . even at around 150 mph the wind noise is quite noticable as thats one thing i realy like about my old calibra turbo at around 150 mph , it was so quite and smooth at those speeds because of the aerodynamics in comparison.


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

290 km gtr34 stddd


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

mambastu said:


> I'm amazed the speeds that people are getting out of Skylines, its not the most aerodynamic car in the world.


Your not the only one  My top speed at TOTB was recorded as 161.3 mph over a standing kilometer. Once I had hit 5th gear and 7000rpm it was like the car had hit a brick wall and the engine never pulled much more than 7500 rpm by the finish line, I know the front splitter and rear wing on the Taisan are there for down force but come on people ? The car was running around 700bhp on race fuel

Would be good to see a test day at Brunters again, as not many cars on the J tuner shoot ran these speed's as quoted here. 

ps. a little secret I will let you in on, the factory speedo is not accurate and not all GTR's are 1000bhp 



Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Would be good to see a test day at Brunters again, as not many cars on the J tuner shoot ran these speed's as quoted here.
> 
> Smokey :thumbsup:


Very true, i had the top speed for the 400bhp cars @159mph (although i saw 170mph on the speedo) i dont think people realise how unacurate the speedo`s are.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Very true, i had the top speed for the 400bhp cars @159mph (although i saw 170mph on the speedo) i dont think people realise how unacurate the speedo`s are.


Hodgie.

I really think this puts it in to prospective how quick the lemon really is for a road car. I have a timing slip with 202.8 from a standing start in a mile at totb.

I didn't see anything on the speedo as it is in klm best way i suppose



Mick.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

mambastu said:


> What tyre size have you got on yours ? I'll work out your theoretical top speed for you.


If your able to work it out, how about with 275/35/18 and hitting a 8500 rev limit??


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

m6beg said:


> I have a timing slip with 202.8 from a standing start in a mile at totb.
> 
> I didn't see anything on the speedo .


On a serious note though, taking your eyes off the road to look at the speedo (at that speed) probably isn`t a very wise thing to do, considering the amount of ground your covering.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hodgie said:


> On a serious note though, taking your eyes off the road to look at the speedo (at that speed) probably isn`t a very wise thing to do, considering the amount of ground your covering.


Agree 100%

Mick


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Phil69 said:


> If your able to work it out, how about with 275/35/18 and hitting a 8500 rev limit??


That would be 210mph at 8500rpm


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

mambastu said:


> That would be 210mph at 8500rpm


Obviously theoretically,as stated in earlier posts not on a standard 5 speed gearbox.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

regardless of what ever the true speed maybe with my GTR , deffinatly agreed at those high speeds all i get is a very quick glimps at the speedo but not to see accurately what the speedo is displaying but the time my speedo displayed 197 mph i use to have a recording of that on my computer untill i installed a different antivirus software and that decided one day that some bits on my computer had infections then wiped them clean of my my computer including the vid so i tried a file recovery programme but that failed to recover it .

when im back up and running again with my GTR with all the right funds then im quite happy to push it up there again but im not sure what i would get in a 1 kilometer ????

but what mambastu was talking about in theoretical top speed based on gearing , wheel size etc....etc completely takes out the factor of what ever the speedo is saying as its based on the drive system to the wheels not the speedo reading regardless of how inacurate the speedo is ment to be .


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

asiasi said:


> Obviously theoretically,as stated in earlier posts not on a standard 5 speed gearbox.


No. _If_ you have enough power to actually pull 8500rpm in 5th with a standard R33/R32 gearbox and standard 4.11 final drive then 210mph is the speed you would hit at 8500rpm with 275/35x18's. Thats not 210mph on the speedo....thats 210 _real_ mph calculated by gearing, rpm and tyre rolling radius as jaycabs has just said.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mambastu said:


> No. _If_ you have enough power to actually pull 8500rpm in 5th with a standard R33/R32 gearbox and standard 4.11 final drive then 210mph is the speed you would hit at 8500rpm with 275/35x18's. Thats not 210mph on the speedo....thats 210 _real_ mph calculated by gearing, rpm and tyre rolling radius as jaycabs has just said.


Dream on.


Mick


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Dream on.
> Mick


Whats that supposed to mean ? Its pretty simple to calculate Mick. Obviously you'd need a shed load of power to overcome the drag to actually pull 8500 in 5th with that size of wheel/tyre. The strength of the gearbox wouldn't come into it given enough road.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mambastu said:


> No. _If_ you have enough power to actually pull 8500rpm in 5th with a standard R33/R32 gearbox and standard 4.11 final drive then 210mph is the speed you would hit at 8500rpm with 275/35x18's. Thats not 210mph on the speedo....thats 210 _real_ mph calculated by gearing, rpm and tyre rolling radius as jaycabs has just said.


So you are saying on a stock box at 9.500 you would pull 234 mph with your calculations.

Keep out of the drinks cabinet dude.


Mick


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

These are not figures I pulled out of my ass



> Yeah Ive seen a few cars with incredibly inacurate speedo's.
> 
> What RPM was it doing at 197mph ?
> 
> ...


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

m6beg said:


> So you are saying on a stock box at 9.500 you would pull 234 mph with your calculations.
> 
> Keep out of the drinks cabinet dude.
> 
> ...


I make it 235mph actually but whats 1mph here or there. What do you find difficult to comprehend about the gearing/rev calculation Mick ?

These are the calculations I'm getting assuming 275/35 x 18 tyre, 4.11 diff, standard R32/33 GTR gearbox ratios:

Gear Mph per 1000 RPM Mph @8500 RPM Mph @9500 RPM
--------------------------------------------------------
1 5.77 49 55
2 9.59 82 91
3 14.24 121 135
4 18.52 157 176
5 24.69 210 235

Mph RPM (in Gears)
-------------------------------------------------
1 2 3 4 5 
-------------------------------------------------
5 867 521 351 270 203
10 1734 1042 702 540 405
15 2600 1564 1053 810 608
20 3467 2085 1404 1080 810
25 4334 2606 1755 1350 1013
30 5201 3127 2106 1620 1215
35 6068 3648 2457 1890 1418
40 6935 4169 2808 2160 1620
45 7801 4691 3159 2430 1823
50 8668 5212 3510 2700 2025
55 5733 3862 2970 2228
60 6254 4213 3240 2430
65 6775 4564 3510 2633
70 7296 4915 3781 2835
75 7818 5266 4051 3038
80 8339 5617 4321 3240
85 8860 5968 4591 3443
90 9381 6319 4861 3646
95 6670 5131 3848
100 7021 5401 4051
105 7372 5671 4253
110 7723 5941 4456
115 8074 6211 4658
120 8425 6481 4861
125 8776 6751 5063
130 9127 7021 5266
135 9478 7291 5468
140 7561 5671
145 7831 5873
150 8101 6076
155 8371 6278
160 8641 6481
165 8911 6683
170 9181 6886
175 9451 7089
180 7291
185 7494
190 7696
195 7899
200 8101
205 8304
210 8506
215 8709
220 8911
225 9114
230 9316

Gear Change RPM drop (change @8500) RPM drop (change @9500)
-------------------------------------------------------------
1 -> 2 -3389 (to 5111) -3788 (to 5712)
2 -> 3 -2775 (to 5725) -3101 (to 6399)
3 -> 4 -1962 (to 6538) -2192 (to 7308)
4 -> 5 -2125 (to 6375) -2375 (to 7125)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mambastu said:


> I make it 235mph actually but whats 1mph here or there. What do you find difficult to comprehend about the gearing/rev calculation Mick ?


You show me 1 car in the world that has done what you have said on a standard box?

We all can make calculations dude but in reality it wont happen.


Mick


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> PS I would just like to add, if anyone blows up there engine while doing this I take no responsibility and will not partake in any diagnostic threads to resolve why it blew up


was going to say would be nice to have a test car lol with easy power to pull it up there


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> We all can make calculations dude but in reality it wont happen.


Why not ?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Why not ?


Yeah, why not indeed. If you have enough power to overcome the drag and rolling resistance and you have suitable tyres etc....

What happened to your 240mph + attempt that you were telling everyone about Mick, did you decide not to bother in the end or are you still working towards it ?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mambastu said:


> Yeah, why not indeed. If you have enough power to overcome the drag and rolling resistance and you have suitable tyres etc....
> 
> What happened to your 240mph + attempt that you were telling everyone about Mick, did you decide not to bother in the end or are you still working towards it ?


So you are telling me you have enough power to overcome the drag and rolling resistance and you have suitable tyres etc....??

What car do you own dude. Sorry for being thick but I have never come across you before. Is it a Skyline?

As for the 240mph as you say yes its gone on hold. And it was 250 mph by the way.

I had to concentrate on the European Drag shit, Which we achieved:clap:

I would love to see some pics of your top speed car.

What times have you done so far mate??

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mambastu said:


> Yeah, why not indeed. If you have enough power to overcome the drag and rolling resistance and you have suitable tyres etc....
> 
> What happened to your 240mph + attempt that you were telling everyone about Mick, did you decide not to bother in the end or are you still working towards it ?


Isn't getting the European 4wd record enough for one year.

I suppose you can't please everyone.


Mick


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

m6beg said:


> So you are telling me you have enough power to overcome the drag and rolling resistance and you have suitable tyres etc....??


Er..yes...its _gearing_ Mick we're talking about and the standard gearboxs gearing will allow the car to do 235mph at 9500 revs as mentioned. I don't know why you're struggling with this. 

As for the rest of it, lol, I'm not going to get into a willy waving competition with you because I really can't be arsed mate and to be honest the board has been so much better without it recently. Its very very boring. 

If I had your budget I'd love to be able to do a high speed record attempt so if you ever do attempt it then I wish you the best of luck :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mambastu said:


> If I had your budget I'd love to be able to do a high speed record attempt so if you ever do attempt it then I wish you the best of luck :thumbsup:


just to have a good budget to have my GTR on the road full time would be a nice thing :chuckle:

to be able to do competition drag runs and events with high speed runs and all the other stuff is more like a day dream to me lol , maybe one day if i ever win the lottery  won a £10 on the normal lottery and about £5:11 on the euro lottery the other month , yippy im getting there slowly :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

jaycabs said:


> just to have a good budget to have my GTR on the road full time would be a nice thing :chuckle:
> 
> to be able to do competition drag runs and events with high speed runs and all the other stuff is more like a day dream to me lol , maybe one day if i ever win the lottery  won a £10 on the normal lottery and about £5:11 on the euro lottery the other month , yippy im getting there slowly :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Yeah, tell me about it. I'm living the Skyline dream on a Morris Minor budget :chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mambastu said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. I'm living the Skyline dream on a Morris Minor budget :chuckle:


mine was the friendly credit cards budget untill things realy caught up with me too much so i had to start to take hold of my finances , good while it lasted though filling the GTR up with fuel every 1 - 2 days at around £60 a time a while back


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

mambastu said:


> I'm living the Skyline dream on a Morris Minor budget


So true. :bowdown1: I know that feeling (standing in the hallway, looking at tenner - "hmmm, fuel or food this week?") :chuckle:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

You can type this stat and that stat and say this and say that,but its all just typical keyboard warrior rubbish.

Has anyone here done a genuine 230+mph top speed run in their GTR and with a standard box??

NO.......so shut up with all the macho waffle and mine are bigger than yours type posting.

No one has done a verified/genuine 230+mph run so far with a standard box.End of.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Irish GTR said:


> You can type this stat and that stat and say this and say that,but its all just typical keyboard warrior rubbish.
> 
> Has anyone here done a genuine 230+mph top speed run in their GTR and with a standard box??
> 
> ...


Well said that man :thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> No one has done a verified/genuine 230+mph run so far with a standard box.End of.


Not trying to be thick, why are you obsessed with this ?
Of course you could do that speed with a standard box, you for some reason are assuming it cant be done.
Please explain why you think it cant be done.
A better question would be who has done 230mph full stop.....

Shrug ///


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Not trying to be thick, why are you obsessed with this ?
> Of course you could do that speed with a standard box, you for some reason are assuming it cant be done.
> Please explain why you think it cant be done.
> A better question would be who has done 230mph full stop.....
> ...


Do us all a favour,stop posting all that drivel that you have posted here.

Instead,go and prove us all wrong and go and hit 230mph with your standard box.

Im sick of all the pointless drivel and your claims of this and that speed in this and that revs that you are posting here.Pointlless/useless.

GO and DO 230mph,then come back and waffle away all you want with your figures.

END OF.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

186mph by gps which was 200mph on the clock at brunters a couple of years ago.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Irish GTR said:


> Do us all a favour,stop posting all that drivel that you have posted here.
> 
> Instead,go and prove us all wrong and go and hit 230mph with your standard box.
> 
> ...


whats wrong with talking about some thing that can actually be done as there is nothing in the world thats says it cant be done as it is quite obvious it can be done but most of us average paid people cant afford to actually prove it even though it doesnt need proving as it is 100% possible with enough money , not sure how the parts would hold together after a run like that though.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

176.5 mph that was in a quarter mile though.

That was with a Standard HKS Air Shifter box. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Mick


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

m6beg said:


> 176.5 mph that was in a quarter mile though.
> 
> That was with a Standard HKS Air Shifter box. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...


standard car too.:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

m6beg said:


> 176.5 mph that was in a quarter mile though.
> 
> That was with a Standard HKS Air Shifter box. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...


mick , whats it like trying to stop the white after going through the quarter at that speed though ??? :nervous:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

jaycabs said:


> mick , whats it like trying to stop the white after going through the quarter at that speed though ??? :nervous:



Just let the foot off the gas and let her coast dab the brakes a few times to warm the carbon up. Awesome brakes in her.

Never pulled the chute as yet. But cant wait I will be pulling it this year though i recon the way Tweenierob is talking ffs:bawling:

The joys of the White and the tuning of the master. Good shit.


Mick.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Irish GTR said:


> standard car too.:chuckle::chuckle:


All its missing is the wipers :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Never pulled the chute as yet. But cant wait I will be pulling it this year though i recon the way Tweenierob is talking ffs:bawling:


Just DONT do this.:runaway::chuckle:

YouTube - Flying Drag Racer


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Irish GTR said:


> Just DONT do this.:runaway::chuckle:
> 
> YouTube - Flying Drag Racer


LOL :thumbsup:

When i first looked at the vid i thought it was Rob at rips 240 lol with the turbo hanging out ffs 

Savage lift of there. No pulling for me tonight then 


Mick

Edit to say did it have a standard box?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

m6beg said:


> LOL :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Edit to say did it have a standard box?


opcorn::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Just let the foot off the gas and let her coast dab the brakes a few times to warm the carbon up. Awesome brakes in her.
> 
> Never pulled the chute as yet. But cant wait I will be pulling it this year though i recon the way Tweenierob is talking ffs:bawling:
> 
> ...


its just imagining trying to stop at those speeds at santa pod , not a lot of run off at the end of the quarter realy .

supose its just were the last time i drove my GTR it was with the standard R32 GTR brakes and those things are damn scary to try stop at high speeds .
i know it doesnt compare to yours in any way though lol


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Im sick of all the pointless drivel and your claims of this and that speed in this and that revs that you are posting here.Pointlless/useless.
> 
> GO and DO 230mph,then come back and waffle away all you want with your figures.
> 
> END OF.


Im equally suprised that some asswipe says it cat be done , well because he says its impossible ....and that appears to be the only reason he has.
Try giving at least ONE reason why this speed cant be achieved and then Ill think about taking you seriously.
I cant see any reason why if you wanted to, and you had enough revs, why that speed would not be acheivable on the factory gearbox ...

So ONCE AGAIN PLEASE EXPLAIN WHY or shut the **** up ....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If santa pod runs funny cars and top fuel etc there's obviously enough run off.

The chute does make a massive difference to slowing you down though and I definatly wouldn't be running just on 170mph on the 1/4 in my car without it.

I thought you wern't even racing this comming year Mick? :chairshot make up your mind!!! lol

Rob


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If santa pod runs funny cars and top fuel etc there's obviously enough run off.
> 
> The chute does make a massive difference to slowing you down though and I definatly wouldn't be running just on 170mph on the 1/4 in my car without it.
> 
> ...


rob , i just ment in comparison to when ive been around those those speeds but using standard R32 GTR brakes , bit like trying to imagine stopping with the standard brakes at santa pod at those speeds :nervous:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Getting back to stock gearboxes being able to cope with 230mph, of course they could!!

If you have enough power (lots) enough rpm (quite a bit) a suitable road that is long enough, suitable suspension, tyres and "balls" to do it, I can see no reason why a stock box wouldn't be able to cope with quick bursts up to 230mph.

What are the reasons some here have for saying "its impossible"?

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

There is no reason why anyone couldnt take there GTR c/w a standard gearbox, to bonneville and make 235mph .....If you have to power to make the revs in top gear ,I have already identified the rpm you would require.
Its lile a stupid kindergarten argument....It cant be done , because I say so.
Its not rocket science ... its pretty simple maths , maybe people in Ireland can't use a calculator ??
although somehow I doubt it.

Im completely unaware of why you would require some kind of "other" gearbox to do this....
They seemed to break records previously with bone stock powerglides ......


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

look at what kills gearboxes - shock loading. Having a ten mile straight, you're not really shock loading anything. Can an R32/R33 do 235mph on a stock gearbox? You have to calculate wind and rolling resistance and gearing versus engine horsepower and rpm. Funny, I don't see gearbox strength anywhere in that equation.

Nope. hard and fast shifts are one thing - GT-R boxes break all the time. But to argue that, while already in 5th, all teeth fully engaged, and that the fight between drag resistance and engine power (coming on smoothly mind you) would simply overwhelm the strength of the cogs? No.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> All its missing is the wipers :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Mick


Now THATS funny, your clearly in a world of your own Mick, lol.

Without even trying I'm sure we could come up with a very long list of what the white is missing compared to a complete road car.

I spose I'm just wrong cause you say though right? :thumbsup:

Bring back the banter, the forum has been boring as all **** lately.

Rob


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Im equally suprised that some asswipe says it cat be done , well because he says its impossible ....and that appears to be the only reason he has.
> Try giving at least ONE reason why this speed cant be achieved and then Ill think about taking you seriously.
> I cant see any reason why if you wanted to, and you had enough revs, why that speed would not be acheivable on the factory gearbox ...
> 
> So ONCE AGAIN PLEASE EXPLAIN WHY or shut the **** up ....



Use of a curse word incurres an infraction,as per the board rules.:chuckle:

And all you are doing is talking about theory....Go and DO IT/PROVE IT instead,or else all your posting and claiming is USELESS.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Irish GTR, give it a rest please.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

hodgie said:


> Irish GTR, give it a rest please.



Ok,will do.

Regards.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

its the same as like my nitro radio controlled car , has a genral rpm of 40,000 rpm based on running a 10% nitro mix as the engine its self isnt actually limited.

i havent used it in ages but when the schumacher fushion r/c car first came out , it was tested by a company at santa pod with its highest gearing at 87 mph with the 10% mix nitro fuel which is ment to be 2.1 bhp and a 0 -60 mph of 3 secs

but mine a while ago i changed up with the fuel and went to a 25% mix which is ment to bring it between 3 - 3.5 bhp and you realy noticed a stupid amount in extra power when it come to trying to drive it on as 1/10 scale car . had to ugrade the plastic drive shafts to steel drive shafts as the extra power kept snapping the plastic one lol  , crazy 4wd power sliding and almost uncontrollable . it weighs around 2.04 kg and with say 3.5 bhp , the bhp per ton comes out at around 1715.68 bhp per ton lol  and is a true tire killer .

what im trying to mainly say is that that much more potent fuel i used certainly increased the rpm quite noticably and with that much extra power it would with out a doubt go above 100 mph .

simple maths as said by GT-R Glenn and as other say too , if revs can go be unrestricted and more power is applied then it will be done .


another simple example - athletes , they run a certain distance in a certain time but give them some banned substance like "SPEED" and they will run with more power as more adrenaline is released into the body and with that more speed is produced above there fastest speed that they could normaly run and that is a 100% fact and there is proof in that , that can "NOT" be denied and thats just down to unrestriction and more power .


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

If you read any of the books about the land speed record cars, or have had anything to do with developing that kind of thing, the rolling resistance of the tires, and the shape of the car are without a doubt contributors to the terminal speed.
However, the calcs are never wrong.
Its exactly like calculating any geared system thats actually linked together.
Ie: there is no slip in the drivetrain.
If x rpm = x mph then 2 x rpm = twice the speed
The biggest problem is acheiving the 2 x rpm.
When TM & KW were going for the NZ land speed record, they could get the car to 190mph , then it just hit a wall (figuratively)and could not get anymore speed. 
It was not reaching the rpm in top due to wind resistance, it needed like 200 more hp ...lol
But if they could ring it out in top, it would have run 220 or so...
This was in about 1990 or so.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> If you read any of the books about the land speed record cars, or have had anything to do with developing that kind of thing, the rolling resistance of the tires, and the shape of the car are without a doubt contributors to the terminal speed.
> However, the calcs are never wrong.
> Its exactly like calculating any geared system thats actually linked together.
> Ie: there is no slip in the drivetrain.
> ...




its like if you put 1000 bhp awhp RB engine , gear box and all running gear in a bugati veyron body to cut out the wind resistance to power issue with unrestricted rpm then see what speed the gear box would go up to.

i say about the veyron body only because the power to wind speed resistance , so to say if enough power was applied in a normal skyline then it would still achieve the higher speed with the standard gear box.


so many examples to use and all are clear to what is achievable .


----------



## TINTIN-GTR (Dec 28, 2008)

176 on m4, readings from both road angel and speedo!!! mine seems slow compared to everyone else!!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

There is an event at RAF Marham on 8th March 2009 on the 1.5 mile runway. The event is a 30-130 and top speed data logged time trial. There are about 60 cars in all. It's organised by the Mitsubishi Lancer Regisger (MLR) including Evos, Imprezas and a few GTR's off this forum. The results from this will put a bit of perspective into this discussion.

I think you would need 4 or 5 miles to reach absolute top speed. But I would predict one or two of GTRs might get to around 190mph I'd be very suprised if anyone went faster than that in the distance available.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Agree with above, im shooting for 185, but its anyones guess as if ill get there, given that for all i know ill have a 20mph headwind!!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

so sorry to go off topic but jaycabs needs to be aware that you will not run faster just because you increase your adrenaline levels. it is not that simple!!! you may feel like you could, but you could not!!

kev :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

bigkev said:


> so sorry to go off topic but jaycabs needs to be aware that you will not run faster just because you increase your adrenaline levels. it is not that simple!!! you may feel like you could, but you could not!!
> 
> kev :thumbsup:


you do run faster if only fractionly but you do and thats the reasons why in the old days athletes used certain drugs to increase adrenaline , been there done it in the past , not an athlete but had a alot of past experience so you deffinatly cannot even try to prove me wrong lol :thumbsup: no matter what you say

and simple reason is because your body pushies harder and starts to achieve more output to the ground than in a normal state .

if you was to time me in a run over a distance then give me the drug" speed " and then send me running the same again and time me i would bet any thing in the world that the time would be quicker even if in the first run if i was running for my life .


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

yes, but you arent powering the car....the engine is....

give the engine some drugs (race fuel) and then were talkin


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Listerofsmeg said:


> yes, but you arent powering the car....the engine is....
> 
> give the engine some drugs (race fuel) and then were talkin


exactly lol , make it work harder .

damn !! i knew i should have tried race fuel in the past instead , would have been cheaper lol :chuckle::chuckle: ( many years ago )


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> that is a 100% fact and there is proof in that , that can "NOT" be denied.


Dude chill im just playing with you :thumbsup:

kev :flame:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

bigkev said:


> Dude chill im just playing with you :thumbsup:
> 
> kev :flame:


:thumbsup: chilled  tbh actually sickly , think ive eaten to many fizzy cola bottles , now im getting my sugar rush lol :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

The quickest Evo achieved 201 mph at the marham 30 - 130 a year or two ago.

YouTube - Norris Designs 30-130 in 6.19

Cheers,


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

yup, with 928bhp and a lightweight chassis thats a tough mark to top! althoguh the aeros werent the best on that car.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

30-130 in 6.19, not tooo bad I spose. There's a few cars on here that would destroy that though..

How do they do ensure each guy is at exactly 30mph before they start or do they roll through the 30mph already under full power and are the speeds etc measured with gps? 

Rob


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 30-130 in 6.19, not tooo bad I spose.


lol not bad ? mine will probably only do around 16 secs i think at a guess . makes my car look like a snail with 6.19


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> lol not bad ? mine will probably only do around 16 secs i think at a guess . makes my car look like a snail with 6.19


I spose it all depends on what your use to but imo things don't even get interesting till you do 30-130 in under 5 seconds :chuckle:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 30-130 in 6.19, not tooo bad I spose. There's a few cars on here that would destroy that though..
> 
> How do they do ensure each guy is at exactly 30mph before they start or do they roll through the 30mph already under full power and are the speeds etc measured with gps?
> 
> Rob



Yeah its done by GPS, each car is fitted with a datalogger, you have to start within a "box" and the gps logger does the rest

I think that car did comfortably beat that when at santa pod using similar equipment later in the year, definitely 5 something. 

think its unfair to say a car aint quick until its in the 5s tho  haha


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I spose it all depends on what your use to but imo things don't even get interesting till you do 30-130 in under 5 seconds :chuckle:



thats only a dream that i will probably never be able to afford :wavey:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I spose it all depends on what your use to but imo things don't even get interesting till you do 30-130 in under 5 seconds :chuckle:



see , heres mine in 3rd and 4th gear reading mph from kph with the gearbox speedo converter so what ever the true speed is because of the history of inacurate speedos ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Listerofsmeg said:


> think its unfair to say a car aint quick until its in the 5s tho  haha


Lol, I did say "imo" :chuckle: you'd be surprised how quick you get use to a 9 second car then an 8 second car.
It all just a matter of what your used to.

Rob


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Fastest I've gone is 140mph, on a small circuit.
Going to Suzuka later this month so we'll see if that can be upped


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

0-177 in 7.8 feels pretty good but I'm really looking farward to 0-200 in 6.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

My mate did 202 MPH in the flying 1/4 the other day ....
All official etc:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> My mate did 202 MPH in the flying 1/4 the other day ....
> All official etc:


Nice, how much run up? and in what car?


----------



## blackcossie (Sep 22, 2007)

5 people 220+!!!!!!!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

1/4 mile run up brother .....its a flying 1/4 ...
Hayabusa...not car


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> 1/4 mile run up brother .....its a flying 1/4 ...
> Hayabusa...not car


Thats a short run up, the 1/4 mile usually referes to the distance its timed over not the length of the run up with most around 1km usually.

For him to have a 1/4 mile run up and average 202mph over the next 1/4 mile is incredible.

Or was 202mph the speed at the end of the timed 1/4mile? ie speed after 800 meters from a standstill?

Either way, fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Or was 202mph the speed at the end of the timed 1/4mile? ie speed after 800 meters from a standstill?
> 
> Either way, fast.


I read it as that.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Glen??? 1/4 mile run up and 202mph at the end of the timed 1/4?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I really can't see it being 202mph average over the 1/4 from a 1/4mile run up - Hayabusas are fast but nowhere near that fast, I'm guessing a 1k or even mile run up and measured over 1/4mile flying. It wouldn't make sense to be the "trap speed" after 800m run up as surely that'd just be a top speed after a 1/2mile run.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah as far as I understand it (but I've only done a couple) its the average speed over the 1/4 mile and in the ones I did we had 1km run up.

Either its a stupidly quick bike or Glens got some of his info mixed up as I dought even a reasonable hyabusa would run 202mph from a standstill in 800 meters let alone be the average speed over a 1/4 with a 1/4 run up.

Glen???


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Dunno, Might have been 1 k run up ...
The bike has run 8.3 1/4 so its got some power.

Either way its the record


----------



## big-si-R33 (Dec 4, 2008)

gps verified 175mph in my mdified GTS-T!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> The bike has run 8.3 1/4 so its got some power.


Ah, that explains alot, very quick bike indeed.


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

what does a stock r33gtr run with speed limit defencer or with stage 1 ecu?


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

blue34 said:


> There is an event at RAF Marham on 8th March 2009 on the 1.5 mile runway. The event is a 30-130 and top speed data logged time trial. There are about 60 cars in all. It's organised by the Mitsubishi Lancer Regisger (MLR) including Evos, Imprezas and a few GTR's off this forum. The results from this will put a bit of perspective into this discussion.
> 
> I think you would need 4 or 5 miles to reach absolute top speed. But I would predict one or two of GTRs might get to around 190mph I'd be very suprised if anyone went faster than that in the distance available.


2 Skylines that did well in top speed runs and used stock boxes that I can think of, were Rocket Ronnie and Peter Everett. Both stock bodywork R33's

They did in the 190's at the TOTB series (think it was the original 1.25mile course). 

Peter's car was running possible 550-600bhp (flywheel), Ronnies, a little more. I would have thought both these cars would be capable of over 200mph given more than 1.25miles, and yet aren't massive power cars either.

If you could rev to 10k and produced good power, I would think 230 is well achievable on a stock box.


----------



## james1067906 (Aug 23, 2009)

9k rpm in 5th in an R33 GTR Vspec, im told thats close to 200mph..


----------



## Mani (Jan 30, 2009)

162mph on snooper then bricked it


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hit a touch over 166mph at Fighting Torque event.

Cheers,


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Rocket Ronnie did 184 mph in his full weight R34 on his 1st run at TOTB,and on the standard box as far as Im aware of.


Go for it my son................

http://totb.co.uk/images/movies/rocket_ron_totbii.wmv


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Irish GTR said:


> Rocket Ronnie did 184 mph in his full weight R34 on his 1st run at TOTB,and on the standard box as far as Im aware of.
> 
> 
> Go for it my son................
> ...


R33 GTR.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Irish GTR said:


> Rocket Ronnie did 184 mph in his full weight R34 on his 1st run at TOTB,and on the standard box as far as Im aware of.
> 
> 
> Go for it my son................
> ...


That was with the Hollinger box.
however he did do 209.6 YouTube - Rocket Ronnie R33 209 mph


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I manage 172 mph at TOTB 8 and got into the top 10 :clap:, not sure how long the track was as it was shorter than last yr?? 1km i think?


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

190 + as verified by the chap in the 911 I'd been playing with.
On full boost so 600+ bhp. I stopped looking at the speedo as we went past 170mph.

Must have made the bloke in the Jag feel a little inadequate as we both overtook him like he was standing still :chuckle:


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

7200rpm, off the speedo, R34 using std gear ratios. I guess 190+


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

1st GTR 173mph Road Angel Stage 1.5 tune in an air field
2nd GTR 196mph Road Angel (bottle out) 600bhp ATW Nur Engine,osg Gear box, Strip out Roll caged on a 3 lane race track.New owner hit 205mph at autobahn on the way home from picking the car up.
3rd GTR 160mph (was testing the car  on a private road)


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*top speeds*

Previous owner saw 175 on the autobahn on the way to the ring 2 up, fully loaded with luggage & a full tank of petrol. And He said it wasn't flat out.

car : R32 GTR V spec 2


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Well i did 120 in my r34 gtr and ***t it on the M1, But i did 140 in my M5 and got cought by the law and got scrwed hard. Regret it big time nw.


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

260 kph with the R33 GTSt, unfortunately the rev limiter on 5th gear limited further acceleration...


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

the poll starts a bit high ...!! 
i don't think i've been over a hundred miles an hour in mine i prefer to pull the tyres off the rims on the twistys ...


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

miragev said:


> the poll starts a bit high ...!!
> i don't think i've been over a hundred miles an hour in mine i prefer to pull the tyres off the rims on the twistys ...


 you can do more than that in 3rd gear in your 32 lol

150mph easy enough in 4th and depending on wheel ratio size can approach 200mph in 5th

you know when you go round a sharp bend fast and feel your weight being pulled to one side , ive felt similar to that with speedo showing 180mph ( +/- speedo error )

its a weird feeling how much grip these have at high speed


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

i dont think a r32 gtr can do 150mph in 4 gear unless it revs higher than 8000rpm ive had my 32 gtr at 6600rpm in 5 gear and i think that was nearly 160mph


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> you can do more than that in 3rd gear in your 32 lol
> 
> 150mph easy enough in 4th and depending on wheel ratio size can approach 200mph in 5th
> 
> ...



i don't know if you guys remember (i wrote a small thread) but i drove my car across europe from greece and back in nov last year even on the auto bahns in germany i never went over 90mph i was too scared of breaking down ...


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

done 202mph acording to the defi link meter not sure how acurate it is 

and that was on aprivate airfeild


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GOGS 2 said:


> i dont think a r32 gtr can do 150mph in 4 gear unless it revs higher than 8000rpm ive had my 32 gtr at 6600rpm in 5 gear and i think that was nearly 160mph


7800 rpm in 4th is 136 mph on 255/35/18 tyres thats on my rev limiter and using gps. and 2600 rpm in 5th is about 61 mph so 7800 rpm in 5th should be around 185 mph.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Oops, I saw the above poll in kph, and voted for over 220 mph... doh!

Did 174-ish mph at Marham in the R33 in March after a 30-130 run. The car will go faster but I didn't do a full top speed run using the run-up at the beginning of the runway. I saw 180 mph come up on the speedo and thought 'YESSSS...!" , but the V box says 'no'... I was still at 164 or something stupid, so I kept squeezing right to end of the runaway to make sure it registered over 170 mph at least. :smokin:


----------



## LuisGTR32 (Mar 10, 2009)

170 mph on the Germany "Autobahn", I left the accelerator after, the car wanted to do more, but that was enough to kick some "rich boy" with a AMG SL55.
Why do they want to pick a race against you??,if they are limited


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

0

engines fubared


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

my max gps measured speed so far is 181 mph.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Not yet found top speed on the R34, but it's largely dictated by the gearing anyway, isn't it? Drop it from a helicopter though, and it should reach a speed beyond which it will not go.


----------



## armt350 (Aug 23, 2010)

193 on the straight on the 'ring. Have done 180 a couple times on the autobahn.


----------



## Rare_f8 (May 18, 2010)

My final drive and my aerodynamics limits me to 160 mph. May not be the top speed champ, but I certainly can get to my top speed quicker than any other.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Rare_f8 said:


> My final drive and my aerodynamics limits me to 160 mph. May not be the top speed champ, but I certainly can get to my top speed quicker than any other.


How quick can you get from 0-160mph?


----------



## Devil-GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

i've done about 240km/h with ease thats about 150mp/h
only mods are exhaust decat airfilters and boostcontroller @ ~0.9bar


----------



## Rare_f8 (May 18, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> How quick can you get from 0-160mph?


sorry, no time sheet. I never drag race. Not my cup of tea.

I just count those I can pass while tracking.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Rare_f8 said:


> My final drive and my aerodynamics limits me to 160 mph. May not be the top speed champ, but I certainly can get to my top speed quicker than any other.


I have no doubt you have a quick car mate, but to say you can get to 160mph quicker than anything else is a bold statement.
You then state you dont do "drag race timing" so you cant say your the quickest.So dont ! :chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Rare_f8 said:


> sorry, no time sheet. I never drag race. Not my cup of tea.
> 
> I just count those I can pass while tracking.


Theres always going to be another gtr or another heavy modded manufacturer that will spank your behind and spin you in confusion before you even realise whats gone past you .


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Lapped the ring in 7.10 if thats any indication. I didn't really.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Drop it from a helicopter though, and it should reach a speed beyond which it will not go.


probably would be less than a 140mph due to terminal velocity. It will go faster under its own steam


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*217 MPH*

I was in the back seat looking at the gas analizer,
Dennis Stepney was driving
Yoshi was tuning early F con refusing to eat my Jelly brabies ha ha
I decided after 6 time like this at bruntingthorpe and the noise level being Broken a fair few times, I needed some air so I got out,
they did more runs WICKED
Top MAN DENNIS
this was in 1997 WOW
Gary


----------



## RevO (Sep 19, 2010)

I hit 305 km/h, also gear limited,I think the engine is capaple of a higher speed.

It wasn´s on the Track, it was on the A5 in Germany on my way home from au party. I love the german Autobahn without speed limits.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

I hit 197mph at marham RAF runway :flame:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

RevO said:


> I hit 305 km/h, also gear limited,I think the engine is capaple of a higher speed.
> 
> It wasn´s on the Track, it was on the A5 in Germany on my way home from au party. I love the german Autobahn without speed limits.
> 
> Cheers Kevin


I can never work out where you are allowed to go full toss on the autobahn.. really don't want to get caught on their roads again. Last time I got pulled in Germany it was a van load of what can only be described as storm troopers with machine guns and all sorts. I wasn't even doing anything. They turned out alright in the end but I though the machine gun bit was a tad harsh.


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

germans arent joking when you goes wrong on them roads!!
but they do have unlimited highways 
i've hit 314km/h so far on one of them on our way to the ring few years ago 
314kmh GPS speed


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the same day the empire struck, I almost came a cropper having to brake from 140mph to 50, and when I say brake I mean it... daft bloody lorry pulled out when I was giving it a bit.. result....instant warped discs.. ruined the next 700km of my trip.. and I didn't have any spare pants.


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

I will try by the end of the week to get some video up. 

145 in an S4 (video of it) Girl wakes up telling me to STOP. LOL
198 in a Turbo S cab (video up to 165 I think) 
150 in a Turbo S cab with 2 Enzo's, CGT and a bunch of Lambos and Ferraris behind me. 
211 in a R33. (might have lost the video if not will post)


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

Rare_f8 said:


> My final drive and my aerodynamics limits me to 160 mph. May not be the top speed champ, but I certainly can get to my top speed quicker than any other.


Brave statement me thinks:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Rare_f8 said:


> My final drive and my aerodynamics limits me to 160 mph. May not be the top speed champ, but I certainly can get to my top speed quicker than any other.





TEN57 said:


> Brave statement me thinks:chuckle:


Me too, I somehow dought he's going to be under 4.7 seconds for the 0-160mph for a race car and under 9.4 for a street car.


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Me too, I somehow dought he's going to be under 4.7 seconds for the 0-160mph for a race car and under 9.4 for a street car.


Agreed


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I hit 216mph on two seperate speedos I went off the clock in my former R34 Gtr which some of you may have seen at the pod, the bayside blue one with red leather formally known as Takamo 620 Bhp. The deffi computer recorded the whole thing showing each gear speed and also top recorded speed and my Tom Tom started to talking with a tremor in her voice poor girl scared the life out of her lol then I ran out of road may be I could have got a little bit more. One buzz I'll never forget


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

184.7mph actual speed on the Runway at RAF Marham, the speedo though was reading nearer 200mph..


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

180ish.. wasnt a long enough stretch of road/track


----------



## Garage12 (Sep 13, 2012)

I got 185mph (gps) in my rb swapped s14a, had serious oil circulation issues though at such prolonged high rpm's


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> I hit 216mph on two seperate speedos I went off the clock in my former R34 Gtr which some of you may have seen at the pod, the bayside blue one with red leather formally known as Takamo 620 Bhp. The deffi computer recorded the whole thing showing each gear speed and also top recorded speed and my Tom Tom started to talking with a tremor in her voice poor girl scared the life out of her lol then I ran out of road may be I could have got a little bit more. One buzz I'll never forget


216......i see Did you used to have many user names too or was this after you sold it?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/166122-japshow-2012-r34-gtr.html


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Electronically limited 180km, & no current plans to defeat that.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

HeavyDuty said:


> Electronically limited 180km, & no current plans to defeat that.


Waste of a good car . May as well put a 1000cc engine under the bonnet instead.


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

jaycabs said:


> Waste of a good car . May as well put a 1000cc engine under the bonnet instead.


I expected to catch some heat for that. It's not like the car came with no limiter and I had it installed, that would be ridiculous. It came that way. Maybe 20 years ago I'd have defeated it immediately, but having come to the realization I'm not immortal, it's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

168 mph at raf marham but i ran out of runway,there was more in my car but i think i would have to change my gearing to get anymore out of it.now 600bhp 480ft lb torque




simon


----------



## Cal687 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Hicas*

Not wanting to start a feud, but is anyone running hicas at these speeds?
Anyone done with and without? Be interesting to see any differences.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

I have done 300kmh in my R34 GTR on german unlimited speed autobahn. Ran out of tarmac as someone pulled out in his BMW. Can be quite scary at this speed, but my Endless Racing and AP Racing brakes slowed me down in time - LOL. There was definately more in it though as the car kept pulling and climbing up the speedo. Will give another try some time this year...

And for you mate: Yes, running HICAS with no probs at all.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

My 32gtr felt fine at these speeds too :thumbsup:


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

115mph when I first bought my 32gtr tbh I shit my self and slow down back to 70 and just enjoyed it!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Why shit your self at that speed lol ?? It can do that in 3rd gear


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

jaycabs said:


> Why shit your self at that speed lol ?? It can do that in 3rd gear


Was the first driving it back when I bought and the the rear was wobbling cars t


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R32GTR_T said:


> Was the first driving it back when I bought and the the rear was wobbling cars t


Fair enough . When mine was restricted and the first time it hit the limit it did feel uncomfortable as it just made it nervous as the car wouldnt let you use any more power but soon as i had the limiter removed all was good .


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

jaycabs said:


> Fair enough . When mine was restricted and the first time it hit the limit it did feel uncomfortable as it just made it nervous as the car wouldnt let you use any more power but soon as i had the limiter removed all was good .


You always learn new things every day!! 

After taking it out everyday as a daily for 2weeks after that it was amazing always want more and more of it! 

At that time the only thing that going around my head was need to get home safe and sound ad not to break down as you know motorway recovery take the piss


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

There may well be a few changes at the end of April....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173924-gtroc-v-scd-28th-april-2013-best-v-rest.html

:clap:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R32GTR_T said:


> You always learn new things every day!!
> 
> After taking it out everyday as a daily for 2weeks after that it was amazing always want more and more of it!
> 
> At that time the only thing that going around my head was need to get home safe and sound ad not to break down as you know motorway recovery take the piss


Yep know what you mean as ive had a couple of those break down moments in my gtr in the past , atleast your enjoying it now .


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

jaycabs said:


> Yep know what you mean as ive had a couple of those break down moments in my gtr in the past , atleast your enjoying it now .


Hahah enjoying it don't thinks my fried its damaged and sat on my drive for weeks lol..!!! 

Only thing going around in my mind is I'm buying a 34 next week can't wait forgotten about 32


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R32GTR_T said:


> Hahah enjoying it don't thinks my fried its damaged and sat on my drive for weeks lol..!!!
> 
> Only thing going around in my mind is I'm buying a 34 next week can't wait forgotten about 32


Think i remember didnt you post about it in another thread ?
Atleast with the 34 its got a more responsive 4wd system


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

nigelGTR said:


> There may well be a few changes at the end of April....
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173924-gtroc-v-scd-28th-april-2013-best-v-rest.html
> 
> :clap:


Would be good too see, didnt notice john hanton on this list with his gtr ?


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

jaycabs said:


> Think i remember didnt you post about it in another thread ?
> Atleast with the 34 its got a more responsive 4wd system


Yep poor thing is in a state. As for the 34 foot 2 weeks till I get dead excited


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

I did almost 300 kmh in my former R34gtt on Swedish highway(speed limit 110 but keep it secret please) I was chasing a friend with a supra, btw this guy is a cop now, and he told me he was close to 300 when I drove past him.
I must admit that it was quite a rush... Want more!!!

Alex


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

holy moly!!! Some crazy speeds here!! I aint got the nerve to drive so fast, I get slated by everyone how slow I drive, I once collected a Lamborghini Gallardo from Preston, driving it the unit and my mate over took me in his work van. I was doing 60mph on motorway LOL well its a customers car but I never drive fast haha!



220 would be immense to see!! aint searched the thread sorry but any videos?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

70mph


----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Open road top speed*

181 via GPS speed, speedo indicated 290 and still pulling in 5th. Northern territory had 150km+ of "No speed limit" road between Alice Springs and Tennant Creek.

New labor gov't nixed it last Sep 2016.

Setup:

1997 GT-R Vspec..S-tune suspension, billet / ball bearing rebuilt OEM turbos, 15lbs boost, Blitz inter-cooler (the biggest that would fit with no cutting). 285/35zr18 all around on 18x10's. 78,000km on the chassis clock with a new engine 7,000km old. N1 crank, rods, 86mm pistons, n1 oil pump, reworked head. extreme port tube headers, 70mm dumps, 70mm to 85mm down pipe, 86mm SS exhaust with no cat. 

Oops forgot EV14 1000cc Bosch injectors with resistor eliminator(906cc effective flow rate) and Splitfire coils on BP 98 octane (everyday) with 110 octane booster for fun run days.

Just turned a 13.1 @ 108 in the 1/4, kept rpms under 8k, light 5k launch.

Looks and drives like stock


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

dunnman99 said:


> 181 via GPS speed, speedo indicated 290 and still pulling in 5th. Northern territory had 150km+ of "No speed limit" road between Alice Springs and Tennant Creek.
> 
> New labor gov't nixed it last Sep 2016.
> 
> ...



So what sort of power is your car putting out for 181?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Scott said:


> *So what sort of power is your car putting out for 181?*


To be doing 181mph and still accelerating in 5th I would guess at something over 500bhp Scott....:smokin:


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

150 was the most I ever dared in my R32 GTR, was a bit of a bucket and did not trust it. I have a TT supra now and have seen 170 on the clocks (not sure how accurate they are tough of course). Main difference is in how settled each car feels at high speed. Supra is planted but the GTR felt extremely unsettled. More racecar than top speed racer


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

In my R32 I've seen a few times 169 on my Road Angel on the autobahns. 
Not a mile an hour more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarris93 (Jan 6, 2017)

180 kph in my R34 Gtt... or in other words the speed limiter :chuckle:


----------



## Mohammad Alajmi (Jul 29, 2017)

I reached 170Mile on my Toyota Landcruiser with 6 cylinders inline and a huge single under the hood making around 1080HP at the rear wheels


----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry no 4 wheel dyno available here. I would estimate 500 whp as fairly close. high 12sec 1/4 mile would support this, but the clutch is a weak link. 
I was running 24lbs of boost but the clutch won't handle it, tires break loose too easily and it really wasn't street reliable. This is an everyday driver I drive to and from work everyday. I am switching between a Reytec (nistune ECU) and an Apexi PC trying to find which allows the best tameness of everyday driving and power for fun runs.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

dunnman99 said:


> Sorry no 4 wheel dyno available here. I would estimate 500 whp as fairly close. high 12sec 1/4 mile would support this, but the clutch is a weak link.
> I was running 24lbs of boost but the clutch won't handle it, tires break loose too easily and it really wasn't street reliable. This is an everyday driver I drive to and from work everyday. I am switching between a Reytec (nistune ECU) and an Apexi PC trying to find which allows the best tameness of everyday driving and power for fun runs.


I would have thought you would be in the 11's on the quarter with 500 WHP ?


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

176, I was shocked when I looked at the speedo because it felt a hell of a lot slower


----------



## Swifty (Nov 19, 2005)

Has anyone had a bonnet come up on them at these kinds of speeds? I always start to feel a bit uneasy in my R32. Probably just paranoia but I get the fear about the bonnet coming up on me, never worried about it in anything else before but can't shake it in the Skyline.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Swifty said:


> Has anyone had a bonnet come up on them at these kinds of speeds? I always start to feel a bit uneasy in my R32. Probably just paranoia but I get the fear about the bonnet coming up on me, never worried about it in anything else before but can't shake it in the Skyline.


My brother reported the corners of my 32 bonnet lifting by over an inch at 160 when he viewed it from his car. It's always in the back of my mind when at high speed. But I've only heard of one instance of someone having it blow open and that apparently was down to rusty hood latch bracket coming loose. 
Bonnet latches are an option but too ugly for a road car solution.


----------

